# Scary noises



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

:help: 

Well, we had a really bad storm this afternoon, thunder and lightening, etc. :rain: Our soon-to-be 5 year old, Zoe (her birthday is this Wednesday! arty: ), has been getting so scared with the thunder the last couple of months. Up until now it has never bothered her and she could have cared less. Now it is more like :bolt: and :hurt: 

Any one have any suggestions how to help them cope with the thunder (or with firecrackers, etc.)? Other loud noises don't seem to bother her, just thunder and fireworks.

Poor baby - she is either here :behindsofa: or up in my arms shaking until it's over.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Aww, 

Just comfort her and make sure she knows that YOU aren't scared. Laugh, play...act like everything is normal.

Of course, I have been trying this the last few thunderstorms and fireworks and, well, its not quite working *YET*....but I hope it will! lol

Mine either pounces on my chest and shakes and wants me to hold her, or runs behind the couch.

Kara


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Be careful comforting her when she is acting like that, all you are doing is reenforcing the behavior that you don't want. Maybe put her in a place that she feels safe in...or distract her...but be vary carful praising her for her bad behavoir...
Good Luck
I have never had a dog with thunderstorm anxiety but I have had friends that have, and it is hell at times, I wish you all the best.

Erin


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

the other thing that helps is a cd of noise. last year when we walked in the park there was loud construction going on, the noise scared my pup sooo bad, he wouldn't get out of the car. i made a cd of noises, trains, thunder, bangs, etc. i played it everyday very very low on the cd player and overtime he overcame his fear. thunderstorms don't scare him as much. fireworks, still terrified. i have also noticed he feeds off my reaction. if it's thundering outside, its a non issue in the house. during fireworks, i sat on the couch next to him, did not pet him or talk to him. he slowly calmed down. i use to pet and comfort him excessivly and it only made it worse because i was reinforcing his fear. it's soo hard because you want to protect them but sometimes just sitting next to them, letting them know you are there is what they need.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah Radar turns into a real pile of shaking Hav when the thunder Rolls in at night during a storm. He cries and cries......:Cry: My Wife hsa told me that this is the one thing that really freaks him out.


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks all! I did know about not reinforcing the behavior, although it is hard! Usually when I am on the computer and a storm rolls in, I put her up on my desk where she can see my face and I act like nothing is wrong. I don't pet her or anything, just let her lie there and watch me. I ordered some Rescue Remedy on line last night and hopefully it will be here in a few days (of course we are supposed to have another bad storm this afternoon). Figure it is something she and I can share!

Making a CD of noises sounds like a great idea. I think the reason Dani is never bothered by the thunder and fireworks is because I used to bring her to work when she was a puppy and walk her outside, near heavy traffic, busses going by, etc. She was initially afraid and then once she got used to it, it was like nothing.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

What is Rescue Remedy?

Heck, sometimes the storms scare me. I'm usually a wreck during a strong tropical storm or HURRICANE! ***shudders***

Though, I would LEAVE my house if we had a strong hurricane hit, but even the "low level" ones are scary. Egads.

Kara


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

the other thing that helps sometimes is to spray lavender in the room. there 's something soothing and calming about the smell.


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Kara - It is a natural anxiety remedy. Here is a website I found that gives a lot of information about it ...

http://www.answers.com/topic/rescue-remedy?cat=health

Hope it comes through (not sure about posting a website here).

It's pretty interesting!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I've heard several positive remarks on conditioning sounds, whether that be storms, fireworks, or dog show noises.

You can also go online and find free storm sounds, but they are usually pretty short clips. Here's one: http://www.partnersinrhyme.com/soundfx/Weather.shtml


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Kimberly - that's a pretty cool website, thanks! I'm going to try to see if I can download them to my iPod to play at home


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

We have two goldens that are very thunder and fireworks phobic. One thing that has worked very well for our dogs is the Anxiety Wrap. You can read about it here http://www.anxietywrap.com/ .

The most important thing about using this is you must introduce it as instructed. Otherwise, it can backfire on you. Too many owners don't think to introduce it until the storm or event arrives, and the dog then associates the wrap with the trauma and the benefits of the wrap are lost.

We followed the introduction rules and we've seen noticeable improvement in our phobic dogs' behavior with this thing, so it might be worth a try for your little one.

Wanda


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Wanda - that is so interesting about the Anxiety Wrap. I had never heard of anything before like it and I always prefer a holistic method before dispensing anything else. Thanks!


----------



## Havlady (Aug 2, 2006)

*Thunder problems*

Try a calming mask or anxiety wrap. Several of mine have just developed this thunder thing. I also have several pups that have problems also. Both the mask and the wrap seem to help some- it doesn't really matter what the wrap is - A friend just uses a blanket around the middle (very snug) and held in place with belly bands. You can also use an ace bandage - probably vet wrap anything snug.
The calming mask also helps - you should be able to find either on line by googling anxiety wrap or calming mask.
Also a Benedryl if you have 1/2 hour notice.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

This thread was timely for us.

The thunderstorm just rolled in! 

Kara


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Ok - I just got the package in with the Rescue Remedy today and not 30 minutes later I started to hear thunder in the distance. Perfect timing! I gave Zoe 4 drops and about 10 minutes later she came out of the crate that she had been hiding in, jumped up on our bed, layed in her usual place, and acted like all was ok with the world again.

YEAH! Hopefully it will keep working - will keep you all posted


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Yippee! That's wonderful news! I hope she gets over her fear of those storms! Maybe a few relaxed experiences willl help her let go of her fears! eace:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We have been having pretty severe storms here. The other day was a doozie with thunder and lightening, even tornadoes. Kodi shook so hard I thought he was going to turn inside out. Shelby slept thru it and just picked her head up once as if to say "what's all the noise about?"


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dora isn't bothered by loud noises or storms but my maltese always has been. We do the rescue remedy when we know it is coming and are around but I think it must just affect her senses a lot more that Dora's. But hey, it is one of the things I love about Dora- her easy going attitude! She is like hey Belle it just means we have to stay inside to play!

Amanda


----------



## Rollagirl (Jul 8, 2007)

My older Havanese, Kahlua, is also terrified of thunder storms. She knows when storms are coming and hides in the garden. So as not to be seen as reinforcing her behaviour, we ignore her while she's hiding, and praise her when she comes out.

When I was showing Kahlua, a storm once cam up and she was terrified. A fellow Havanese dog owner there gave her some Rescue Remedy. I'm not sure if she gave her too much, but it was like she was stoned. She was really dopey and wanted to go to sleep. It actually really scared me until it wore off and she was back to normal. Use with caution I say.

Christine


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Christine - I agree to use the Rescue Remedy with caution. They say to only use 4 drops, which is what I did. It definitely did not make Zoe go to sleep or act like she was drugged up. It just calmed her down and made her act like she normally does. Maybe Kahlua was given a little too much by the fellow Havanese dog owner


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

I used to use Rescue Remedy with some of my phobic dental patients. They swore by it. I wouldn't have thought about using it on dogs, but that's a great idea. Cathy, did you get the same formula that is given to people or is there a certain one for dogs? There's also a product(for people) called Calming Essence which I believe is the same product as Rescue Remedy. I could just buy both of these at the health food stores.

Marsha


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Marsha - the Rescue Remedy is the same exact stuff for people. This way the dogs and I can share!


----------

